# Win7 Installation über Netzwerk.



## Necthor (10. August 2010)

*Win7 Installation über Netzwerk.*

MoinMoin,

ich will Win7 über Netzwerk auf mein 2t PC (Atom330) installieren der kein DVD-Laufwerk hat weil IDE von 2 FPs belegt ist.
Die Win7 CD liegt im DVD-Laufwerk des HauptPCs (siehe sig.)
Natürlich könnte ich den DVD-Brenner am Atom330 anschliessen, wollte aber wissen wie das funzt ein OS über Netzwerk zu installieren.

Die beiden PCs sind über einen Digitus-Router verbunden.
Im BIOS des Atom330 hab ich booten vom Netzwerk eingestellt.
Das DVD-Laufwerk ist freigegeben.
Die Arbeitsgruppen sind identisch.

Nachdem start des Atom330 sucht es im Netzwerk nach bootbarem allerdings ohne Erfolg, stattdessen kommt eine Fehlermeldung:
No Boot Filename received 

Was mach ich falsch?

danke schonmal.


----------



## rabe08 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 Installation über Netzwerk.*

Kannst Du leider auf dem Weg vergessen. 

Der Weg jetzt wäre ja, dass Dein Atom auf eine Windows Freigabe zugreift. Leider kann er sich da nicht anmelden und beherrscht die richtige Protokolle erst NACH der Windowsinstalltion. 

Es könnte klappen, wenn Du mit einer Samba-Freigabe arbeitest. Das wirst Du unter Windows nicht hinkriegen, und auf Deinem PC erst Linux installieren, dann einen Samba Server, ist irgendwie den Aufwand nicht wert.

Mach Dir doch einen eleganten USB-Stick für die Installation fertig, den hast Du dann immer zur Hand.


----------



## Garnorh198 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 Installation über Netzwerk.*

Auf einfache Art und Weise ist das nicht möglich. Du musst den PC erst booten mit einem minimalen OS und einen Netzwerktreiber installieren, der diese Funktion der Remoteinstallation auch unterstützt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bringt aber nur Novell Netware diese Funktion mit. Die Einrichtung ist auch nicht ganz ohne.
Es geht auf jeden Fall schneller, wenn du das Laufwerk mal eben umklemmst. Oder der USB-Stick ist auch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## grue (12. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 Installation über Netzwerk.*



Neal schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> wollte aber wissen wie das funzt ein OS über Netzwerk zu installieren.


 
Bei einem sogenannten PXE-Boot startet der Rechner quasi von der Netzwerkkarte, die dafür einen speziellen Boot-ROM hat. Darin befindet sich eine Firmware, die nichts anderes tut, als über DHCP zunächst eine IP-Adresse zu beziehen und dann nach einem Server zu suchen, der Remote-Installationsdienste anbietet. 

Damit das funktioniert, brauchst du also erstens einen DHCP-Server (das könnte dein Router sein) und zweitens einen Server mir Remote-Installationsdiensten, der auf PXE-Anfragen antworten kann. Bei Microsoft z. B. ist das WDS (Windows Deployment Service). Auf diesem Server liegt dann ein Image, von dem das OS installiert wird. Da du so einen Server nicht hast, funktioniert das bei dir zu Hause nicht.

Der Sinn eines solchen Systems liegt darin, daß in großen Unternehmen mit tausenden PCs jederzeit schnell ein PC neu aufgesetzt werden kann, ohne das jemand mit einer CD/DVD in der Hand rumlaufen muß. Oder Server, die in einem Rechenzentrum stehen und die der Admin u. U. nie direkt zu Gesicht bekommt.

Daneben gibt es noch Programme wie Norton Ghost, die eine Netzwerkinstallation durchführen können. Bei Norton Ghost setzt das allerdings eine zunächst funktionierende Installation voraus, die dann per Ghost in ein Netzwerklaufwerk als Image gesichert wird. Dann muß man mit Ghost eine Bootdiskette o. ä. erzeugen, wo dann ein PC-DOS mit Netzwerkkartentreibern gestartet wird und man Zugriff auf das Netzwerk bekommt, um so das Image zurückzusichern. Es dient also eigentlich eher der Datensicherung.

Du wirst also das DVD umhängen oder dir einen USB-Stick basteln müssen.


----------



## benjilein (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 Installation über Netzwerk.*

Wie oben genannt kannst du das ganze mit einem USB Stick machen, oder du steckst mal schnell die Festplatte in den Rechner mit einem OS. Festplatte ist ja schnell umgebaut. Installierst dort Windows ebenfalls.

Wenn du anschließen die Festplatte raus nimmst zeigt er dir beim booten zwei Windows Versionen an. Da gehst einfach auf die richtige und im Windows dann unter der Verwaltung kannst du die "nicht vorhandene" Windows Version dann raus löschen. So fragt er beim booten nicht mehr nach.

Ich würde umbau oder USB Stick bevorzugen weil es schneller und einfacher geht als nen Server einzurichten.


----------

